# pictures of my goats



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Ok so i got the big goats clipped...so here they are
My buck apex
http://s219.photobucket.com/albums/cc13 ... exside.jpg
Chrome
http://s219.photobucket.com/albums/cc13 ... side-1.jpg
juju (chrome grand daughter
http://s219.photobucket.com/albums/cc13 ... side-1.jpg
trill
http://s219.photobucket.com/albums/cc13 ... side-1.jpg
sera
http://s219.photobucket.com/albums/cc13 ... side-1.jpg
scarlett
http://s219.photobucket.com/albums/cc13 ... ttside.jpg

I havnt got to the babies yet but will post pictures when i get them clipped.
beth


----------



## MiddleRiver (Oct 29, 2007)

Oh my ! Apex sure is handsome ! He reminds me a lot of my boy :+) And Chrome - holy cow she looks good for an older gal - is she really that up hill ? What kind of milk amounts do you get from her ?

And i'm TOTALLY in love with JuJu !!! 

Thank you so much for sharing !!! I can't wait to get my pics :+) speaking of my pics - is it reccomended to kinda pinch them in the loin area to get a better set up for a pic - if so, how/where do you do it ? Any other tips - or tips on getting them ( my herd is 90% kids ! ) trained to stand/pose for pics ? Thanks !


----------



## PACE (Oct 8, 2007)

They are all so pretty (exceptfor Apex, of course; he's handsome :wink: ) Trill looks like Melino, except for the udder... I can tell your goats are healthy and happy!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

They all look so good in those haircuts!! Apex is a really handsome fellow too!


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

thanks guys! i love the way they look when they are cloipped. Yes chrome is that uphill, she is a really nice doe except she is a little steep in the rump and she toes in a bit. but other then that she looks great at seven years young. im getting about 16 lbs a day from chrome. 
Im really pleased with how Juju is turning out. I got all the kids clipped today, you should see jujus kid she is beautiful. im definalty repeating the breeding with her and apex.
beth


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Beautiful Alpines! Great pictures too!!!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Oh my gosh!!! Your alpines are GORGEOUS!!! Awesome pictures and beautiful animals!! Alpines are my favorite large dairy breed, they are so elegant and majestic. That sounded cheesy but I think it's true!


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

they are definalty my favorite breed. I love the colors and the pretty dished faces. and of course my upright ears. and your right, i think they are elegant, they look like deer somtimes.
beth


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I cant believe how level Trill is! All are beautiful but I like her topline a lot.

are you still trying to sell them?


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

i have a buck kid and a dry yearling left for sale, but after that im going to stop until after the fair. I havea friend that has a dairy that is interested in leasing the remaining goats.
beth


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh thats good, so you won't have to get rid of them totaly in a way


----------

